# New revolution on 24th August



## AlienEg

There is going to be a revolution on 24th of August against the muslim brotherhood and the new president Morsy . 
Hot places will be down town tahrir , near the presidential palace , and maybe Mukattam near the main muslim brotherhood building . 
I assume there will be violence , gun shots even . I am Egyptian and i am sharing in these events , foreigners are adviced to stay away from those places .
(unless you are fan of uploading to youtube ) 

Alien


----------



## AlienEg

I will not debate , much of what you wrote seems logical . 
Too early for president ? I will tell you what the president did since he won :

1)Electricity problem appeared , there were no blackouts during Ganzory's government . Now i get 2 to 3 blackouts daily in my place . 
2)He opened our doors to jihadi and terrorist organizations from Palestine . 
3)He released 100s of terrorists who adopted violence against the state in the past , most of them were sentenced to death . He did not release the youth who shared in the revolution though . 
4)Closed a TV channel . 
5)One journalist is taken by the government and facing unknown future . 
6)Did not start working on any of the promises for the 100 days . No progress in traffic or garbage collection . Water problems appeared in many areas too , this only appeared recently . 
7)Transformed the legalization rights to himself , he now holds powers that were not available to king Farouq or Abl el Nasser , or Ramsis himself . 

I can go on up to a thousand points , i do not think this is too early , i think this guy and his gang need to know that there are other citizens in this country who did not want them or vote for them . 
i mean 49 % of the people who voted . 

If we do not act now , there wont be much left of the country anyways .


----------



## Lanason

mohamedx55 said:


> Look, there are two types of people, tho who will "hate" Morsi no matter what. For many reasons. Copts cannot psychologically accept a religious president for example. Some people who were benefitting from the previous regime obviously lost power and they need a continuation in order to continue stealing..etc. among other people.
> 
> But what you need to understand is what democracy means in terms of presidential elections. In a democracy you are free to vote for whoever you want and majority will win. Once elections are over, the country needs to act together and support the president to move the country forward, whether you agree or not. The election proved that more people believe he is better than others. You had your period of supporting your own candidate and he lost. SO this guy has 4 years till the next election. If we keep fighting nothing will move forward. If a good amount of people make it their mission to fail a president, then how can he succeed. similar will happen if your candidate wins, i will do my best to fail him, how will he succeed. This is against democracy. and if thats the case then there is no point in making presidential elections if you do not accept the results.
> 
> Regarding your negative issues, the fact that you did not mention any one single positive shows your intentions. and obviously proves my point above. However, not that I care to answer, but here is the answer to you negative points (not that they will change your opinion, because you are motivated by something else).
> 
> 1-Electricty. if you study electricity you will know the demand increases exponentially. Each electric supply outlet takes about a year to build and costs around 400M LE. During the last 2 years no new supply plants were built for obvious reasons. Supply remained the same while demand increased. In order to fix you need to channel money in an economically difficult situation to build plants. obviously that takes a while.
> 
> 2- Jihadi and terrorist organizations is a big subject. WHy would morsi open the door to jihadists, obviously he is not benefitting. Also, why would Jihadi if they love Morsi embarass him with an attack or Egyptian soldiers? you need to look at who's benefitting to understand who did an act. If you do an analysis you would understand that the act in Sinai is done by either Israelis or Israeli-backed 1948 arabs who are clearly benefitting. Jihadis are hundreds of groups with hundereds of motivations like any other fighting groups in the world.
> 
> 3- The release of "jihadists" is two fold. First most of them had fake trials by the old regime because they could not find anything on them and they wanted to jail them because they were anti regime. Those who finished their sentences were released. another group remains inside who did not finalize their sentences. For the revolutionaries who are in jail, some of them are actually thugs not related to revolutionaries with past crimes. A first group was released weeks ago (more than half). the rest are being investigated under the new SCAF leaders hip and most will be released. All true revolutionaries as we know them are out.
> 
> 4- I am guessing the TV channel is Alfaraeen. no comment there. LOL. dont bring that up in your reasons because people will laugh at you. That TV channel was closed by a judge order and Okasha will be on trial for a sentence up to 30 years in prison with a long list of issues including broadcasting false information, bribery, threatening the lives of government employees among other things.
> 
> 6- the 100 days are not over. Washington post has stated that Morsi did what Ordogan could not do in 10 years. He is starting with the important issues. wait for the 100 days.
> 
> 7- The powers will be limited after constitution comes out in a month and the new parliament. you think SCAF was better? SCAF had complete power for 2 years. what happened? nothing. its a temporary situation. Morsi does not need power. Morsi wants to fix negative issues that have been there for 30 years.
> 
> So the fact is you hate Morsi. The voting public disagrees with you. he was voted as the first elected president in Egypt. He has a huge amount of support. What you are doing is against democracy and most importantly against Egypt. This guy has 4 years to show his ability to lead. If he fails, you can vote someone else. But to fight him during his presidential term is to throw democracy out the door and to act based on your own opinion which was voted down, by the people of Egypt.
> 
> 5-


very well put and I agree - putting people down is the worst situation - the best is to propose things that you think are right and lobby the Presidential machine to support the idea.
The "Revolution" was to get rid of something - they had no idea what they wanted instead. Hence the huge void. MB filled the void, and a change is as good as a rest, as they say.

I suspect many are trying to create problems to make Morsi look bad. I doubt he actually said "lets keep turning the Water and Electricity off to annoy the people"!!
More likely he has had numerous stories fed to him by those responsible blaming every thing under the stars apart from themselves.

Anyway I'm not a fan of a religious based government in any country but if the electorate deem that's what they want then so be it. 

So far I have been impressed with what I have heard, even if it is biased and selective English speaking media. I'd love to be able to understand the Arabic channels sometimes


----------



## DeadGuy

mohamedx55 said:


> Look, there are two types of people, tho who will "hate" Morsi no matter what. For many reasons. Copts cannot psychologically accept a religious president for example. Some people who were benefitting from the previous regime obviously lost power and they need a continuation in order to continue stealing..etc. among other people.
> 
> But what you need to understand is what democracy means in terms of presidential elections. In a democracy you are free to vote for whoever you want and majority will win. Once elections are over, the country needs to act together and support the president to move the country forward, whether you agree or not. The election proved that more people believe he is better than others. You had your period of supporting your own candidate and he lost. SO this guy has 4 years till the next election. If we keep fighting nothing will move forward. If a good amount of people make it their mission to fail a president, then how can he succeed. similar will happen if your candidate wins, i will do my best to fail him, how will he succeed. This is against democracy. and if thats the case then there is no point in making presidential elections if you do not accept the results.
> 
> Regarding your negative issues, the fact that you did not mention any one single positive shows your intentions. and obviously proves my point above. However, not that I care to answer, but here is the answer to you negative points (not that they will change your opinion, because you are motivated by something else).
> 
> 1-Electricty. if you study electricity you will know the demand increases exponentially. Each electric supply outlet takes about a year to build and costs around 400M LE. During the last 2 years no new supply plants were built for obvious reasons. Supply remained the same while demand increased. In order to fix you need to channel money in an economically difficult situation to build plants. obviously that takes a while.
> 
> 2- Jihadi and terrorist organizations is a big subject. WHy would morsi open the door to jihadists, obviously he is not benefitting. Also, why would Jihadi if they love Morsi embarass him with an attack or Egyptian soldiers? you need to look at who's benefitting to understand who did an act. If you do an analysis you would understand that the act in Sinai is done by either Israelis or Israeli-backed 1948 arabs who are clearly benefitting. Jihadis are hundreds of groups with hundereds of motivations like any other fighting groups in the world.
> 
> 3- The release of "jihadists" is two fold. First most of them had fake trials by the old regime because they could not find anything on them and they wanted to jail them because they were anti regime. Those who finished their sentences were released. another group remains inside who did not finalize their sentences. For the revolutionaries who are in jail, some of them are actually thugs not related to revolutionaries with past crimes. A first group was released weeks ago (more than half). the rest are being investigated under the new SCAF leaders hip and most will be released. All true revolutionaries as we know them are out.
> 
> 4- I am guessing the TV channel is Alfaraeen. no comment there. LOL. dont bring that up in your reasons because people will laugh at you. That TV channel was closed by a judge order and Okasha will be on trial for a sentence up to 30 years in prison with a long list of issues including broadcasting false information, bribery, threatening the lives of government employees among other things.
> 
> 6- the 100 days are not over. Washington post has stated that Morsi did what Ordogan could not do in 10 years. He is starting with the important issues. wait for the 100 days.
> 
> 7- The powers will be limited after constitution comes out in a month and the new parliament. you think SCAF was better? SCAF had complete power for 2 years. what happened? nothing. its a temporary situation. Morsi does not need power. Morsi wants to fix negative issues that have been there for 30 years.
> 
> So the fact is you hate Morsi. The voting public disagrees with you. he was voted as the first elected president in Egypt. He has a huge amount of support. What you are doing is against democracy and most importantly against Egypt. This guy has 4 years to show his ability to lead. If he fails, you can vote someone else. But to fight him during his presidential term is to throw democracy out the door and to act based on your own opinion which was voted down, by the people of Egypt.
> 
> 5-


Brilliant "article".............

However I don't think you can blame the "opposition" for not knowing what democracy is when Morsi is the outcome of a very suspicious process, cause let's face it, and hope you won't try to deny it, but most of those who gave Morsi their votes gave it for religious reasons, not cause of democracy related reasons 

I do agree that concentrating on the negatives and denying the positives is not something that's gonna get anyone anywhere, but again, it's not only the "opposition" that's focusing on something and neglecting the rest of the picture, Morsi's "regime" is doing the same, trying to portrait him as a hero that's doing this and that, neglecting the fact that he's done NOTHING on his 100 days plan, not yet anyway 

I find your defense on him setting the Jihadis free rather shocking to be honest, if it's such a great thing that he did then why didn't he add it to his program while elections? Isn't the point of the candidates' programs gathering more votes by bragging the "good stuff" they're gonna do when/if they're elected?

Also quoting the Washington Post saying that Morsi did what Ordogan could not do in 10 years, again, if he had it on his "100" plan then he'd have more ticks in his favor, but he didn't, and instead, he's now doing everything BUT what he PROMISED people to do, and not only that, but he's finding excuses already to why he's not gonna be able to do it, first with the famous "the 100 days will start when the Cabinet's formed", and later when the cabinet's formed, he's demanding people to "be patient and not use much electricity" instead...........And for an actual president and an actual PM to make such statements is incredibly funny, in a pathetic sad way 

But yes I do agree, the August 24th plans are gonna be fu*ked, he's got the police on his side, and now the military, and the MB's got his back, as usual, and strangely, they do know their way to Tahrir Square now, and they stopped thinking that those who are in Tahrir Square are thugs like they used to think before during the revolution..............Well, not if they're MB members anyway, and those people will do ANYTHING to stay in power


----------



## expatagogo

Hold on.

Let me get this straight because I'm not sure if I understand.

Egypt's history, for thousands of years, has been constantly consisted of "being ruled" by "rulers". 

Yeah? 

You all aren't even two whole months (and half of that's Ramadan days) into something different, democracy, which is what people died in the streets for, and you don't like it -whatever "it" is - so it's time to send even more people to die in the streets.

Am I right?

Because you got what you wanted? Are you serious?


----------



## canuck2010

People power started this whole 'revolution' thing, it makes sense that people exercise their new freedom to protest. It will be interesting to see how many turn-out. Hopefully it won't descend into violence.


----------



## DeadGuy

This is confusing, there were plenty posts by the new MB guy in here :confused2:

Party poopers! It was fun to read the bloody stuff


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Let me get this straight because I'm not sure if I understand.
> 
> Egypt's history, for thousands of years, has been constantly consisted of "being ruled" by "rulers".
> 
> Yeah?
> 
> You all aren't even two whole months (and half of that's Ramadan days) into something different, democracy, which is what people died in the streets for, and you don't like it -whatever "it" is - so it's time to send even more people to die in the streets.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Because you got what you wanted? Are you serious?


People died cause they did not like what was happening, and they never thought that the next idiot isn't only gonna be the same old one, but much worse.........

Besides.................Why should there be more "deaths" in the streets? Shouldn't people be able to express their opinions? If not, then what was the point of the whole thing?


----------



## DeadGuy

canuck2010 said:


> People power started this whole 'revolution' thing, it makes sense that people exercise their new freedom to protest. It will be interesting to see how many turn-out. Hopefully it won't descend into violence.


With the MB idiots taking over Tahrir Square now, threatening to use violence, and accusing everyone else of being unpatriotic infidels, I don't think there's gonna be anything but violence.........

First the plain clothed thugs, now the "non-bearded" ones........


----------



## mohamedx55

AGain, whether you think the new guy is good or not is irrelevant. Not everyone will agree on the same person. There was an honest democratic process that took place, a president was elected, and his term is 4 years. More people thought this guy was good so you have to see snd exercise your power in the next election. 

Of course you are welcome to express your views peacefully any time any where. However, in order to gather people for a march you need to have the power to control the people not to sct violently, also you need to have the power to prevent other violent protesters from joining your team. This is essential. If you cant guarantee that more likely the march will turn violent and tgere will be negative consequences.

You have to be careful when you analyze people currently in tahrir. A lot of people come from different social and political backgrounds. It is easy to group yet its a mistake. Also you need to do a cost-benefit analysis to understand whos behind what.

All big forces have expressed that they will not join this march (Sabbahi, Baradei, Aboulfotouh..etc). Callers for this march are not reasonable in the eyes of many analysts and are motivated by hate (sawiris, abu hamid, okasha..etc). Nontheless, they have the right to express themselves peacefully. However, they are responsible if this march becomes violent because if any building or person is attacked others are ready to respond. In that case you need to blame the attacker not the person acting in self-defence. I am saying that ahead of the march because i know it will happen because these protesters are not capable of guarding their march from violent intruders who will attack buildings on their behalf. Unfortunately, peaceful protesters will be blamed. I think it is better if they do the protest in an open area away frim government buildings and such (i.e. Tagammo3, beginning of cairo alex road, etc.) this way they get to express their opinion and prevent intruders from destroying the peaceful march.


----------



## expatagogo

I understand and support the right to peacably assemble, in other words protest.

What I don't understand is the point of it.

People will protest because there is an electricity problem - as if it's new and it's not - even though everybody knows and openly acknowledges there is an electricity problem. What did the government not do that it was supposed to? In less than two months? 

Better yet, do you "revolutionaries" have a better plan? Any type of plan at all? No. Instead you will loudly state the obvious.

Fabulous! That's a good idea - for people still living under the "being ruled" by "rulers" mentality which Egypt is not.

Democratic election. Four years to change that if you don't like it.


----------



## DeadGuy

mohamedx55 said:


> AGain, whether you think the new guy is good or not is irrelevant. Not everyone will agree on the same person. There was an honest democratic process that took place, a president was elected, and his term is 4 years. More people thought this guy was good so you have to see snd exercise your power in the next election.
> 
> Of course you are welcome to express your views peacefully any time any where. However, in order to gather people for a march you need to have the power to control the people not to sct violently, also you need to have the power to prevent other violent protesters from joining your team. This is essential. If you cant guarantee that more likely the march will turn violent and tgere will be negative consequences.
> 
> You have to be careful when you analyze people currently in tahrir. A lot of people come from different social and political backgrounds. It is easy to group yet its a mistake. Also you need to do a cost-benefit analysis to understand whos behind what.
> 
> All big forces have expressed that they will not join this march (Sabbahi, Baradei, Aboulfotouh..etc). Callers for this march are not reasonable in the eyes of many analysts and are motivated by hate (sawiris, abu hamid, okasha..etc). Nontheless, they have the right to express themselves peacefully. However, they are responsible if this march becomes violent because if any building or person is attacked others are ready to respond. In that case you need to blame the attacker not the person acting in self-defence. I am saying that ahead of the march because i know it will happen because these protesters are not capable of guarding their march from violent intruders who will attack buildings on their behalf. Unfortunately, peaceful protesters will be blamed. I think it is better if they do the protest in an open area away frim government buildings and such (i.e. Tagammo3, beginning of cairo alex road, etc.) this way they get to express their opinion and prevent intruders from destroying the peaceful march.


What kinda person discussing (Or debating) the issue is relevant, when I read your post on the other thread last night complaining about certain policies that you tried to apply yourself made it kinda obvious what kinda person you are, and this morning you trying to find excuses for the presidential failure by the "bad economy" and the rest of the typical MB lines, he did know the economic state of the country when he advertised his "plans" didn't he?

Anyway I can't respond to your other post since it's deleted now, but as for this post of yours, yes a president was elected, but he was elected within a legal frame that gives him certain powers (Whether this frame is fair or not, whether it's "good" or not is a whole different story), and he chose to accept being the president within the powers he was entitled instead of opposing it, but now he's giving himself all the powers that he's not even entitled to have, leaving the plans that he promised behind and focusing on getting himself and his party more seats and more power, what kinda democracy is that? Put me in and we'll have another talk? In 4 years time and with how things are done with this idiot, Egypt will probably be a Kingdom and Morsi will be the Queen 

The August's 24th march is not a well organized event, I never said it was, but it obviously did scare the MB, scared them enough that the MB itself started taking extraordinary measures, and they did learn from Mubarak's mistakes and now they're gonna use people instead of police, and they got plenty of that, crowds that they can control.

The problem with the current "regime" and with the MB is people like yourself that got double standards for everything, you're criticizing a policy that you tried to apply only cause it's not your "people" applying it; Mubarak tried to give himself more powers, tried to put Gamal on, threw more [email protected] on people to live with, less services offered, opposition being crushed, etc. and that's what lead to a revolution, which the MB did not support at first when they thought Mubarak's gonna work it out, and now when they're in, they're doing pretty much the same, but they're asking people to "be patient" and finding excuses for why he can't do any of what he promised, or why he's doing the stupid [email protected] he's doing! Seriously?!

The only difference between Mubarak and Morsi is that Morsi's got the MB directing their idiots to "support" him and to "engage" in violent behavior with their "opposition" instead of having the police shooting at people, and the MB idiots are plenty, and they do as told, which makes it a piece of cake for them, and of course they got the "religion" card, which gives them the "legitimacy" cause whoever stands against the MB won't only be standing against "democracy", but Allah as well


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> I understand and support the right to peacably assemble, in other words protest.
> 
> What I don't understand is the point of it.
> 
> People will protest because there is an electricity problem - as if it's new and it's not - even though everybody knows and openly acknowledges there is an electricity problem. What did the government not do that it was supposed to? In less than two months?
> 
> Better yet, do you "revolutionaries" have a better plan? Any type of plan at all? No. Instead you will loudly state the obvious.
> 
> Fabulous! That's a good idea - for people still living under the "being ruled" by "rulers" mentality which Egypt is not.
> 
> Democratic election. Four years to change that if you don't like it.


It's not just the "electricity" problem that people are fed up with.........

And it was never meant to kick Morsi all the way out, it was initially advertised as a march, but the MB made it sound bigger so they'd kill it before it even starts, which they managed to do already


----------



## expatagogo

Meanwhile, while Egyptians are fighting among each other about the obvious, the government has been asking anyone who might have a piestre to spare for a grant, a loan, anything to keep it afloat.

Qatar just offered up $2 billion USD (TWELVE BILLION GUINEA). The IMF is cruising through to work out the details of a $4.8 billion USD (28.85 BILLION GUINEA) loan. 
That's on top of the $500 million USD (3 BILLION GUINEA) grant Finance Minister Momtaz El-Saeed is going to ask Amereeka for, which is in addition to another $500 million USD (3 BILLION GUINEA) Amereeka is giving Egypt for development in the Sinia. That's a lot of money, which will go a long way toward "fixing" infrastructure problems.

Patience, people. Patience.


----------



## MassEgypt

The issue is not democracy or protests. The issue is that some of these people just cannot stand a religious president. They'd rather see the devil rule them rather than Morsi. SOme have a psychological issue, others bae their facts on ignorance with brains filled with propaganda by some higher ups who want presidency.


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Meanwhile, while Egyptians are fighting among each other about the obvious, the government has been asking anyone who might have a piestre to spare for a grant, a loan, anything to keep it afloat.
> 
> Qatar just offered up $2 billion USD (TWELVE BILLION GUINEA). The IMF is cruising through to work out the details of a $4.8 billion USD (28.85 BILLION GUINEA) loan.
> That's on top of the $500 million USD (3 BILLION GUINEA) grant Finance Minister Momtaz El-Saeed is going to ask Amereeka for, which is in addition to another $500 million USD (3 BILLION GUINEA) Amereeka is giving Egypt for development in the Sinia. That's a lot of money, which will go a long way toward "fixing" infrastructure problems.
> 
> Patience, people. Patience.


You REALLY think it's ONLY about money and electricity and infrastructure don't you? 

It is part of the problem yes, but not all of it, it's mainly about Morsi and the MB's behavior, what would you do if your president came out and said Brits' best interest is his priority? Or for his "gang" to be coming out with same old sh!t lies trying to hide facts? Or his "party" meeting international officials while claiming that they're not politically involved? The list is long really, but it's not all about electricity and money, with more than half the population living under poverty line for ages? Most people in here are used to rough living circumstances already, and it's not a problem for them to keep going this way


----------



## DeadGuy

MassEgypt said:


> The issue is not democracy or protests. The issue is that some of these people just cannot stand a religious president. They'd rather see the devil rule them rather than Morsi. SOme have a psychological issue, others bae their facts on ignorance with brains filled with propaganda by some higher ups who want presidency.


Oh, really? 

It's not "religion" that's a problem, it's mixing religion with politics that's a problem, and it started with "_You'll go to Hell if you don't vote for him_" and now it got to the point where someone actually said "_You're Halal to be killed if you protest against him_" in a PUBLIC meeting


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> You REALLY think it's ONLY about money and electricity and infrastructure don't you?
> 
> It is part of the problem yes, but not all of it, it's mainly about Morsi and the MB's behavior, what would you do if your president came out and said Brits' best interest is his priority? Or for his "gang" to be coming out with same old sh!t lies trying to hide facts? Or his "party" meeting international officials while claiming that they're not politically involved? The list is long really, but it's not all about electricity and money, with more than half the population living under poverty line for ages? Most people in here are used to rough living circumstances already, and it's not a problem for them to keep going this way


Do you REALLY want to know what my opinion is? REALLY?


----------



## MassEgypt

Again that's your viewpoint. Thank you so much for sharing it but again that's your viewpoint. As the previous guy explained, this was a democratic process. Morsi was allowed to be nominated as a president elect. He participated in a democratic process to choose the president. His term is 4 years. This is the main issue that you need to agree with, internalize, and actually believe and implement.

If you had issues about Morsi courts are open to your disputed before and after elections. Everyone was against him yet they found nothing on him. he certainly did not have the power then, yet he prevailed. Whether you like it or not, he did. This is called democracy. More people thought he is the one to trust at this stage. While you voted for Shafiq (a proven thief, who fled after the election because he had no protection) or Sabbahi or Aboulfotouh, the fact is more people voted for Morsi and twice not once.

Whether the president is religious or not, this is again not your issue. This is a private issue. More people actually do want a religious president. If you do not agree with them you have to wait until he fails in his FULL TERM, then start your campaign to rally people to a different approach. But people tried unreligious presidents and wanted something different. They have the right to choose and try. and change is good.

Regarding the voting process, all the issues you raised was from non-official campaigners. Again if you have issues you can go to court and courts were very open to these cases. None was settled against Morsi because nothing was proven. however, if someone supports Morsi used religion to rally people, then that's not Morsi's problem. Again, individual acts do not matter in the big picture. Also, you are insulting the intelligence of people who receive these messages. In a democracy, people vote. If you think people are stupid then there is no hope. you need to get out and go live somewhere else. it is not hard.


----------



## MassEgypt

Also just looking at your language, it is very obvious you hate this guy not because of his behavior but because of an internal issue in you. Using words like "gang" and others. Remember, he can use same words against you. Fact remains, he was elected, you were not. People like him, and they dont like others.

Regarding meeting international officials, i do not understand whats wrong with that. OBVIOUSLY, if you work in politics you need to meet international officials. Meeting officials does not translate to they are cooking something together. Politics is agreements and give-and-take. OBVIOUSLY!

Regarding Hamas issue, have you calculated the amount of money he channels from Egypt to Hamas? really? Because let me tell you that Hamas does not need your help. Hamas has money and support. The previous president was selling Egyptian gas and electricty to Israel for nothing. yet we did not hear you. This was proven in court by a member of MB as a co-counsel at the time of Mubarak and court issued a ruling against it but government did not act on it. We did not hear you then. So Morsi did not spend a penny on Gaza. Opening of roads to Gaza does not cost money. There is a huge trade between Sinai and Gaza for the benefit of both parties. Remember, people in Gaza only have this route that is not guarded by Israel. and there are 2 million or so who need everything supplied. Balance is actually for the benefit of Egypt because you are the supply, they are the demand. Also Gaza is important to the security of Egypt because they are the buffer zone. It is important to win them over and benefit from them.

The issue is anyone can read a news headline, and make his own assumptions and make stuff up. Two facts remain in place: if you actually investigate and study you will see a picture completely different from what you are painting. Second, if you have anything you can present it publicly or in court with evidence and with credible issues. You can also take it to court. Anyone can just talk. And no one did that alreeady. all people just present "talk". Tell me how much Morsi has spent on Gaza, and your evidence for it. There is none. If you have worked with Gaza, you would know Hamas does not need Egyptian help except in logistics. otherwise they have enough cash to buy Sinai.


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Do you REALLY want to know what my opinion is? REALLY?


Sharing is caring


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> Sharing is caring


You so silly.


----------



## DeadGuy

MassEgypt said:


> Again that's your viewpoint. Thank you so much for sharing it but again that's your viewpoint. As the previous guy explained, this was a democratic process. Morsi was allowed to be nominated as a president elect. He participated in a democratic process to choose the president. His term is 4 years. This is the main issue that you need to agree with, internalize, and actually believe and implement.
> 
> If you had issues about Morsi courts are open to your disputed before and after elections. Everyone was against him yet they found nothing on him. he certainly did not have the power then, yet he prevailed. Whether you like it or not, he did. This is called democracy. More people thought he is the one to trust at this stage. While you voted for Shafiq (a proven thief, who fled after the election because he had no protection) or Sabbahi or Aboulfotouh, the fact is more people voted for Morsi and twice not once.
> 
> Whether the president is religious or not, this is again not your issue. This is a private issue. More people actually do want a religious president. If you do not agree with them you have to wait until he fails in his FULL TERM, then start your campaign to rally people to a different approach. But people tried unreligious presidents and wanted something different. They have the right to choose and try. and change is good.
> 
> Regarding the voting process, all the issues you raised was from non-official campaigners. Again if you have issues you can go to court and courts were very open to these cases. None was settled against Morsi because nothing was proven. however, if someone supports Morsi used religion to rally people, then that's not Morsi's problem. Again, individual acts do not matter in the big picture. Also, you are insulting the intelligence of people who receive these messages. In a democracy, people vote. If you think people are stupid then there is no hope. you need to get out and go live somewhere else. it is not hard.





MassEgypt said:


> Also just looking at your language, it is very obvious you hate this guy not because of his behavior but because of an internal issue in you. Using words like "gang" and others. Remember, he can use same words against you. Fact remains, he was elected, you were not. People like him, and they dont like others.
> 
> Regarding meeting international officials, i do not understand whats wrong with that. OBVIOUSLY, if you work in politics you need to meet international officials. Meeting officials does not translate to they are cooking something together. Politics is agreements and give-and-take. OBVIOUSLY!
> 
> Regarding Hamas issue, have you calculated the amount of money he channels from Egypt to Hamas? really? Because let me tell you that Hamas does not need your help. Hamas has money and support. The previous president was selling Egyptian gas and electricty to Israel for nothing. yet we did not hear you. This was proven in court by a member of MB as a co-counsel at the time of Mubarak and court issued a ruling against it but government did not act on it. We did not hear you then. So Morsi did not spend a penny on Gaza. Opening of roads to Gaza does not cost money. There is a huge trade between Sinai and Gaza for the benefit of both parties. Remember, people in Gaza only have this route that is not guarded by Israel. and there are 2 million or so who need everything supplied. Balance is actually for the benefit of Egypt because you are the supply, they are the demand. Also Gaza is important to the security of Egypt because they are the buffer zone. It is important to win them over and benefit from them.
> 
> The issue is anyone can read a news headline, and make his own assumptions and make stuff up. Two facts remain in place: if you actually investigate and study you will see a picture completely different from what you are painting. Second, if you have anything you can present it publicly or in court with evidence and with credible issues. You can also take it to court. Anyone can just talk. And no one did that alreeady. all people just present "talk". Tell me how much Morsi has spent on Gaza, and your evidence for it. There is none. If you have worked with Gaza, you would know Hamas does not need Egyptian help except in logistics. otherwise they have enough cash to buy Sinai.


WOW :clap2:

Are you sure it's "democracy" you're supporting? 

How "democratic" the voting/elections/results process was has been discussed before in a different thread, and it is debatable, but regardless of that, the only thing I said about the whole process was that the majority of votes were motivated by religious factors and for religious reasons, which is true, and whether anyone thinks that this affects the whole process negatively or positively is left to each individual to decide 

Yes his term is 4 years, who said that August's 24th march was meant to kick him out? It was meant to be a march against both his empty promises/statements, him giving himself powers that he's not entitled to have, and his party's interference with the presidential decisions, it was never meant to oust Morsi or anyone, and it definitely wasn't meant to "burn" the MB headquarters either, but the MB managed to deceive the public and made them believe that whoever it is advertising for the march is advertising for violence, and that was a brilliant move, I give them that.

It's funny that you require "legal" evidence against Morsi in courts, Shafiq was allowed by a court to run for presidency wasn't he? And the number of votes he got was pretty similar to what Morsi got! But yet you're calling him a "thief" and criticizing those who gave him their votes while demanding everyone to "respect democracy" 

Besides............Just cause there's nothing legally "proved" against him (Or Shafiq, or anyone else as a matter of fact) doesn't make him/them a saint/s, and definitely doesn't mean that everyone should worship him/them 

If there's nothing wrong with meeting politicians then why did the FJP and the MB and the presidential spokesman rush to deny meeting any of the Sudanese, Qatari, American officials that they met at the FJP/MB headquarters in the first couple weeks after he was "elected"?

I never named Hamas. But if you're right and he never "gave" them anything, then why did he say they're his priority if he's not doing them any favors? Let's assume that he's not doing them any favors and that it was all empty "politics" talks (Just like his 100 plan  ), shouldn't a politician be smart enough to choose his statements carefully?

And by the way, Hamas doesn't need to buy Sinai, why paying for anything you're getting for free?

Yet the most "impressive" part of your "article" is the part where you're telling me to leave the country!!! Can't anyone criticize him? Isn't that part of "democracy"? Or it's not allowed?! 

That super smart statement of yours reminded me of an Egyptian a$$hole using that same exact line during the elections before! Demanding anyone that doesn't support Islamists in power to leave Egypt, he also mentioned Canada specifically as a possible destination (Is that why you're using the Canadian flag? )

And since you took it personal and used the word "you", A LOT, please let me ask a few questions...........

What makes you think that "I" have an "issue" with anyone being "religious" or not, including the "president"? And what makes you think that my vote went to Shafiq the "thief"? And you're "telling" me to "look at my language"? Seriously? But may I ask, do you always assume that anyone that's not happy with Morsi gave their votes to Shafiq? Or you just got an "issue" with him? :lol:

For someone that claims to be a "journalist/writer"? You seem to be taking things TOO personally, and very unprofessionally 

PS: I didn't vote for Shafiq, ever, but I wish I did now that I can see how it pi$$es you off


----------



## txlstewart

When I was a Journalism major at a fully accredited university in the United States, we were told that reporting the facts without bias was key. Evidently that has changed. (See Mass Egypt's posts).


----------



## expatagogo

txlstewart said:


> When I was a Journalism major at a fully accredited university in the United States, we were told that reporting the facts without bias was key. Evidently that has changed. (See Mass Egypt's posts).


Is there such a thing as a Faculty of Journalism in Egypt? Does anyone know?


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> Is there such a thing as a Faculty of Journalism in Egypt? Does anyone know?




I think there is one downtown, but don't quote me on it


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> I think there is one downtown, but don't quote me on it


I have an imaginary course list in my head.

Don't get me started.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MassEgypt said:


> I rest my case




???


----------



## MaidenScotland

MassEgypt said:


> For tge guy above, they probably didnt tell u the difference between unbiased reporting snd opinion articles, did they?
> Also they didnt really tell you that forums were not actually part of journalism, did they?




please stop using text speak.. it is against our forum rules.


I would guess they also didn't tell anyone that on a forum you can be anyone you want to be.


----------



## jacknakhla

August 24th march is doomed to fail.
Just look at the list of organizers and their history to reach that conclusion.


----------

